# Fellow S.A.er to be friends with



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

so if anyone would like to be online buds,PM me.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

friends....? 
wow this sucks.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Aw, I'll be friends!

God knows I could use a few. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

:yay :clap wow two responses,freakin' awesome!


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Same here. add me on if you want.

kosoto24 = AIM

MSN is below


----------



## SliverWizard (Apr 18, 2004)

sure I could use more people to talk to my aim and stuff is below.


----------



## crazyfairyx (Aug 29, 2005)

My AIM is Ditzyblondexx but I don't use it often, I use msn mainly, add me at [email protected] if you like

Naomi x


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

*um...*

I would add you to my BL, but I never go on it. I'll just PM you instead


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm in. You guys can add me. I use msnm. Let me know...


----------



## Vonnie (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey, you can send me a PM. I don't mind


----------

